# AppleScript création d'un  nouveau fichier numbers et l'enregistrer



## Moutet (4 Avril 2019)

Bonjour j'ai besoin d'aide pour créer un nouveau fichiers numbers avec AppleScript.
Mon debut de script deux lignes et erreur :
error "La variable workbook n’est pas définie." number -2753 from "workbook"
Ci-dessous le Script:

*tell* _application_ "Numbers"
* activate*

 -- Créer un nouveau classeur

* set* _newClasseur_ *to* *make* new _workbook_ at front

*end tell
*
_J'ai pris modèle sur la création d'un fichier excel_

Merci pour l'aide que vous voudrez bien m'apportée


----------



## zeltron54 (4 Avril 2019)

Bonjour,

Tu y es presque !

```
tell application "Numbers"
    activate
   
    -- Créer un nouveau classeur
   
    set newClasseur to make new document at front
   
end tell
```


----------



## Moutet (4 Avril 2019)

zeltron54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Tu y es presque !
> 
> ...


Parfait Merci beaucoup


----------



## elferay (5 Février 2020)

zeltron54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Tu y es presque !
> 
> ...


Salut Zeltron, j'ai un problème du même type mais je ne trouve pas de solution et je pense que tu pourrais être une aide précieuse :
Je viens de passer sous Catalina et l'une de mes applications ne s'ouvre plus.
Lorsque je tente de l'ouvrir, deux fenêtres s'affichent :

Non autorisé à envoyer des évènements Apple System Events. (-1743)
La variable safemame n'est pas définie. (-2753)
As-tu une solution pour que je puisse de nouveau ouvrir cette application ?
Merci !


----------



## zeltron54 (5 Février 2020)

Bonjour,

Je ne suis pas sous Catalina.
Mais depuis déjà plusieurs version de système Apple ajoute beaucoup de sécurité dans son système et restreint les accès aux éléments du système.
Ton application doit faire appel à un des ces éléments, à vérifier, et surtout est-il possible de contourner ??? pas sur !


----------

